# Breeds that successfuly competed in Endurance : Share Your Story!



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

A Lady I rode with uses Canadian Horses for Endurance riding, for a lighter draft horse they seemed a bit "clunky" to do much with but she does it all and they always place very well in it! Just goes to show, you can't judge a book by it's cover!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Tevis results are searchable, Outside the Arabians the competitive horses are TWH's, Morgans and Saddlebreds. A TWH top tenned at the OD 100 this year. Certain non show Paso Finos are coming along in the sport. Temperature seems to have a lot to do with it. Non arabians just dont handle the heat as well. I have decided not to do any rides this year with an expected temperature approaching 80.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

This is my little Australian stock horse and myself competing in a tough hill country CTR. He did brilliantly coming in either first or second in anything I took him in. He outdid the arabs on seriously steep hill which also involved swimming through a river (no problem) leaping into fairly deep water off a bank at which there were many horses backed up unwilling to move. Persil has a 'workmanlike' attitude - point him in a direction and he goes, over, under or through! However I've never been able to school him as he can not get his head around why anyone would want to go in a circle!

He's now in his twenties and busy being an Uncle to my new foal... This is him and his best mate Danny Boy a 25 year old connemara acting like 2 year olds as usual.:shock:


----------

